

Gnome 3 bug - pant

Do you have Gnome 3 ?
Open a terminal and type: (Do it only if you really want to)
1) su - //enter pass//
2) gedit
Now hit the "supper" button, or move the pointer on the top left corner "Activities"<p>Did it crashed?
NOTE: This crash takes place not only with gedit but also with nautilus etc.
======
Skalman
Consider filing Gnome bugs at <https://bugzilla.gnome.org/>, not on HN.

